# Sunday's Show and Tell...12/18/16



## jd56 (Dec 18, 2016)

Here it is...a week away from the biggest holiday season of them all.
I hope everyone gets what they hoped and wish for.
Have a safe a merry Christmas everyone.

But, in the meantime....
Let's see what classics you have found from the past week.
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 18, 2016)

Forgot to show this one last Sunday but definitely the best Christmas present I bought my self this year. Gonna use SA's pics to show off his own work here. This is his "V-Twin" model and I had this one custom made to compliment my '37 Dayton Super Streamline. Thanks Scott!


----------



## XBPete (Dec 18, 2016)

Thanks to tommydale1950 for the Colson Flyer badge for my '33 Moto, Fleabay for a Russian badge for my Custom Looptail and got proper seat shims for both bikes.


----------



## stoney (Dec 18, 2016)

As usual no bike stuff. Here is my pile of this weeks liquid gold.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 18, 2016)

Original Aerocycle rack for my BC.


----------



## mike j (Dec 18, 2016)

Picked up this miner's light ? at a local consignment/ second hand store. Battery box is marked Winchester, lense is cracked but I think that I can do something w/ it. Second, is my new 350 watt motor package finally arrived. Upgrading my 38 Rollfast from 250 watts, that one is going on a Colson. 250 watts is the max. allowed in Europe, but being an American, I need more HP.


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 18, 2016)

mike j said:


> Picked up this miner's light ? at a local consignment/ second hand store. Battery box is marked Winchester, lense is cracked but I think that I can do something w/ it. Second, is my new 350 watt motor package finally arrived. Upgrading my 38 Rollfast from 250 watts, that one is going on a Colson. 250 watts is the max. allowed in Europe, but being an American, I need more HP.
> 
> View attachment 397907
> 
> View attachment 397908



Nice find on that miners light Mike.


----------



## ballooney (Dec 18, 2016)

Picked up this killer stem from Bob U for my 40 DX project...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 18, 2016)

Now that it's in my garage, I feel I can mention it here.
I picked up this 38 RMS 4 Gill for a song and a dance. It recently popped up in an older wanted thread. New cabe poster inquiring of parts or would sell outright.
All original parts with a coat of house paint, missing just the tank and silver rays. A bonus was the original Bluebird grips which will go on my 37 RMS.


----------



## mike j (Dec 18, 2016)

Nice score!!! Very intelligent, waiting till this one is secured


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 18, 2016)

Yes it was kind of a sleeper since it was put in the wrong section. Kudos to Jeff Guyer (39Zep) for alerting me to it.

Seller said that he had it listed locally in Indiana in some site other then craigslist for 100 bucks and no takers.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 18, 2016)

Wow!
That is fantastic!
Congrats, Eddie.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 18, 2016)

Congrats Eddie!! So damn cool!!
I was told here on the CABE that its illegal to buy bikes for a song and dance and that we are to be honest and tell the seller how much its really worth and give him more than what he is asking for. NOT!!!! Ahhahahahahahaah!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 18, 2016)

Another of these handlebar clocks.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Dec 18, 2016)

Got this Sears Elgin Trigger horn this week!
Frank








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 18, 2016)

Got a beautiful 2016 Christmas card to add to the @WetDogGraphix collection. Thank you, Floyd


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 18, 2016)

I was lucky enough to grab this RollFast.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 18, 2016)

not much for me
an Orient spoon


----------



## rustintime (Dec 18, 2016)

I scored this 1936 Shelby Cadillac from CL.. I changed the original wheels for cleaning and repairs.. Once the rain stopped I snapped a few pic's to get a better look at what I got.. Someone blacked out the chainring, handlebars and truss rods.. Maybe they wanted a war time bike with the battleship grey paint job..


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 18, 2016)

Bought this Huffy Spiderman bike for my 5 year old Grandson as a Christmas gift. I'm sure it's made in China, and I hate Walmart, BUT it's what he wanted, and good Grandpa's never argue!


----------



## rustystone2112 (Dec 18, 2016)

I didn't find much this week just a couple accessories brochure's, one Delta and one Oxford and a kick stand for my 59 Deluxe Tornado


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I was lucky enough to grab this RollFast.
> View attachment 397994 View attachment 397995



Post a pic of it next to your Ford!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 18, 2016)

Got this really sweet Klaxon horn from Flat Tire. Thanks Don!


----------



## vincev (Dec 18, 2016)

Some of us old guys remember these bedroom cutouts when we were kids.lol


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Jarod24 (Dec 18, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Now that it's in my garage, I feel I can mention it here.
> I picked up this 38 RMS 4 Gill for a song and a dance. It recently popped up in an older wanted thread. New cabe poster inquiring of parts or would sell outright.
> All original parts with a coat of house paint, missing just the tank ans silver rays. A bonus was the original Bluebird grips which will go on my 37 RMS.
> View attachment 397951 View attachment 397952 View attachment 397953



I heard you were picking this up. Man! What a killer deal!


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 18, 2016)

I scored a cool little motorcycle looking kids bike at the swap meet today that would be about era correct for me to have as a first bike at five or six years old when it was new...







Decal on the head tube Hedstrom
70 Bendix coaster brake


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 18, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 398052 View attachment 398053



I was wondering who he sold it to.  Good grab Ed


----------



## catfish (Dec 18, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> I was wondering who he sold it to.  Good grab Ed




Gotta keep some Westfield bikes in Massachusetts.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 18, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> Got a beautiful 2016 Christmas card to add to the @WetDogGraphix collection. Thank you, Floyd
> 
> View attachment 397983




Thanks Scott, it a passion of mine. There may be a few more on here who maybe starting a collection.........


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 18, 2016)

I picked up a 1942 plastic Elgin Horn a couple days ago.  I was looking for one of these when I had my 42 Elgin and they NEVER popped up.  I don't have the bike anymore but couldn't pass up the horn.  I also snatched up a set of drop center rims that had a ND DD hub and complete 2 speed.  I'm just going to put the 2 speed on the Robin or another bike and move the rims down the road.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 18, 2016)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Thanks Scott, it a passion of mine. There may be a few more on here who maybe starting a collection.........



I got one too! Thanks Floyd!


----------



## oldfart36 (Dec 19, 2016)

A couple Cool finds! Lots of cleaning to do! The large aztec clock is very nice, with original letters (wood) "Automatic Phonographs" a couple of which need some TLC. Clock and face neon work, but outer neon needs replaced. The Red Crown Sign speaks for itself, a nice hanger. After all these years, always a blast going through the rafters!


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 19, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 19, 2016)

Not much,n.o.s. e.a. chrome front loader,aluminum bezel,nice new departure front brake,n.o.s. coach green& ivory 20" cantilever tank,69 apple krate frame,with center stamped s2 with bendix blue band,and a ladies  post war locking springer ,a b70 pre war mesinger saddle,wear tabs,original skin,hurricane springs, wire sliding undercarriage,  a 39 2 tone blue 1939 schwinn men's c model frame in 7 condition,and a set of n.o.s. 26" Firestone High Speed whitewall tires.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 19, 2016)

keith kodish said:


> a 39 2 tone blue 1939 schwinn men's c model frame in 7 condition,



PICS please....


----------



## Blackout (Dec 19, 2016)

couple old brass fire extinguishers and few more cans for the collection.


----------



## keith kodish (Dec 19, 2016)

Ended up with this mesinger b-70 saddle,too. No idea what it came on. Nice original black under the silver rattle can paint 











Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Awhipple (Dec 19, 2016)

fboggs1986 said:


> Got this Sears Elgin Trigger horn this week!
> Frank
> 
> 
> ...



I was a bidder on that horn also. Good score I'm glad someone on here got that.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 19, 2016)

All I got was bits+pieces
Hopefully iwill be able to upgrade to a decent set of rims.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 19, 2016)

Again, these boxes keep showing....



 







But it was a good thing....



 



 

Thanks @rustjunkie


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 20, 2016)

Chris, if you decide to pass the Elgin horn on, pass it to me for my 42.


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 20, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 398052 View attachment 398053



 good to see you got this bike catfish its super nice ,i like it !!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## nycet3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Picked up this photo autographed by Ted Williams. Also, my and my son's replacement David Ortiz bobbleheads arrived.


----------



## buickmike (Dec 20, 2016)

Took all day with a home depot aerosol stripper then went to aircraft grade around noon. Red paint then red primer removed. For the price of a large pizza BIN from seller shmedlyssprockets outa big apple looks similar to rim profile on my 36


----------

